# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Послеродовое пеленание женщины

## Домик в деревне

Собственно вопросы. Есть ли специалисты по этому делу в Калуге? Пробовал ли кто-то или, может, хочет?
У нас тут на курсах девочки повторнорожающие (коих 90% ) очень рекомендуют. 
Именно не рекламируют (что меня подкупает), а говорят, что очень хорошо все встало на место, втянулся живот и отличное самочувствие.


Вот тут можно прочесть, что это такое.
http://midwifery.ru/st/poslerodovoe_pelenanie.htm

зы. тема подходит в раздел Рождение, т.к. его надо производить на 7-9й день после родов. А мы тут, вроде, как условились говорить о всем периоде 40 дней после родов.

----------


## kiara

Я бы с удовольствием такое попробовала, ибо после родов была разбита, словно во мне авто-ралли проводили по бездорожью)
Я читала про подобное в Домашнем ребенке, но там про чисто русский опыт было, как на Руси женщину с младенцем в бане держали и там роженица восстанавливала душевные и физические силы.
Олесь - а ты планируешь попробовать? А кто будет заниматься с малышом все это время? Роженице его будут к груди сами прикладывать?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Нашла журнал человека, который делает ПП.
Оч.интересно.
http://pelenka-by.livejournal.com/

----------


## Алена

Очень нужен человек, который этим занимается в Калуге!! Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Tash

Привет! Уверена, что все тут наслышаны об этой процедуре.)
так вот, рада сообщить, что учусь и практикуюсь я у Алёны Лебедевой, и могу выезжать проводить это для вас.

http://midwifery.ru/st/poslerodovoe_pelenanie.htm

----------


## Tash

всем привет! Я делаю пеленание, и поскольку Калуга мне очень близка, то я могла бы приехать.) 
Алёна Лебедева мой учитель.

----------


## Веснушка

это же нужно сразу после родов делать? 2,5 мес это же поздно уже... а вот через неделю после родов я буквально корчилась и скрючивалась от боли, пока вс органы на место вставали.

----------


## Tash

можно делать на любом сроке после родов. И даже не рожавшим. И даже мужчинам. Просто задачи будут другие в каждом случае. Для каждого человека всегда набор приёмов подбирается индивидуально. Если это три дня после родов, то одни вещи делаются, если три мес, то другие.

----------


## Boyarskaya

Я на 5 месяце, жду второго ребенка. Беременным делают пеленание после прошлых родов?

----------

